# Best horse?



## brookierazz (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm getting a horse soon and I'm not sure what kind to get. I want to be able to do a little bit of everything, from barrels to trails. Price isn't an issue and I live in Arkansas if that helps. Thanks

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Quarter horses can make nice multiple purpose horses, and plenty of mixed breed horses are the same way.

I think more than breed the biggest thing is temperament and talent . In my experience I've noticed my "mutt" horses to be the most well rounded. They all can do a little bit of everything from jumping, to trail riding, to dressage, to even in some cases driving. Whereas my purebred horses are just kind of one or two trick ponies.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If price isn't an issue you shouldn't have any trouble. There are always some good horses for sale. Look for one that has been used for multiple things and has a good temperament and good training behind it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Find one that has been used as a good general all around horse. Avoid one that is a "speed" horse and is being advertised as a great barrel horse (might tend to be "hot" and hard to handle most of the time). Best advice is to find a horse savvy person you trust (such as a trainer) and have them go with you to look at any horse.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Now you know you will get a different answer from every horse person I personally, won't ride anything other than a Frisian or Fell Pony :hammer:


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

spidy1 said:


> Now you know you will get a different answer from every horse person I personally, won't ride anything other than a Frisian or Fell Pony


And for me it's an Arab or Trakehner. They are the BEST! :fireworks:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Having ridden horses for many years and ridden many different breeds, I can honestly say that each breed has it's own pros and cons. A Friesian, while absolutely stunning and fantastic to ride, doesn't run barrels very well. LOL Looks fabulous doing it, but isn't going to put up a very good time. A Fell pony, is just that...a pony. Again, depending on how old you are, it isn't going to work for long in a Western arena. I don't have any experience with Trakehners, but they aren't used for Western riding very often (don't think I've ever seen one in a western saddle in any images). 

An arabian (my personal favorite of all the breeds) is a fantastic trail horse and are often ridden in Western discipline. There is no reason it couldn't be used for barrels, etc (my purebred guy will be getting used for it all) Find out how many of them are in your area tho. While my guy WILL get shown in 4H by my daughter, he isn't likely to win a halter class regardless of how well he fits his breed standard cause around here, if they aren't a stock horse type (think QH) they aren't going to win. He may not win any of the judged classes because of that. He is going to be fast enough and agile enough for speed events, but I will not allow him to be used for speed alone.

Quarter Horse is pretty much the "preferred" breed by many for Western discipline. They do ok on Trail and are pretty exclusive in most barrel racing circles. Keep in mind that the Paint's you see usually have a LOT of QH influence....a paint is basically a QH with lots of white. Appaloosas have reached that state also....they are QH with spots. (Seen too many pedigrees that have QH in them to doubt the veracity of that statement) These 3 breeds are the most notable of the Stock Horse type used in Western disciplines. You will find a vast difference in temperaments from every horse in these breeds. I've seen QH that are so calm and laid back you can put a baby on them with no worries and I've seen some that are almost unridable due to their temperament. 

Are you planning on using this horse in 4H? Rodeos? What exactly are your plans? Your best bet would be to go to some of the shows that you are interested in and see what horses are being used. You might want to see what Breed shows are available in your area....if you get a registered horse, you can show in those too. Look at ads around you and see what breeds are being sold and what the prices are. (that won't always tell you much...we have some Arabians being advertised here for WAY more than they will ever bring in this area....my gelding may be worth a few thousand in Arizona, but here, he's worth $100 at the sale barn) Pay attention to how the long the ads have been there....that will tell you alot about the horse being sold...either he's way overpriced or there's something wrong with him.

And I mention the Western discipline in most of this as the OP said she wanted to do barrels, which is a Western discipline


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to say my favorite has become Tennessee Walking Horse. I love that they're a true southern bred American made horse and every walker I've had has been off the charts amazing. Once they bond to a person they're like big dogs. All my walkers have been very funny and incredibly intelligent.

Thoroughbreds are nice, but mine is not as personable, although he is still a big sweetheart. I'm not a huge fan of the breed because they tend to run on the less hardy side. They almost ways need shoes and tons of grain. 

The 4 mixed horses I've had were amazing. I still own two, but they all did everything I threw at them. Except for the one mare I got. She was broke to drive and wouldn't move past a trot. Lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! I didn't even mention Thoroughbred! I LOVE my big guy! He's such a doll. But again, if you're wanting to run speed events, they tend to need more space to get moving. Not all of them, you can find some smaller ones that can be just as quick, but they are bred for the long haul, not short sprints like you find in a speed event. A lot of QH have TB in their pedigrees for the speed and a lot of the professional barrel racers will ride QH with a LOT of TB in their pedigrees.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the best way you can pick a breed is to Google the history of all the different breeds, we all have our preference, so some studying may help you pick for your individual needs.


----------



## cowgirlnit4christ (Feb 6, 2014)

I would agree with the earlier post, don't buy an already trained "contesting" horse, they tend to be run hard and crazy, not suitable, safe, comfortable or enjoyable on the trails, or anywhere else. I know that's a sweeping generalization, but speaking from experience. Get something relatively quiet and find a good trainer who's methods MAKE SENSE. If it doesn't make sense to you, it probably won't make sense to the horse. You don't have to have the craziest horse to have the fastest  thoroughbred/QH crosses generally do very well, or "appendix QHs."


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree, the horse you need depends on what you're going to do with it. WRT Trakehners, they're an all-around horse, mostly used for dressage, jumping, cross-country, but I know of TKs that are used as cow horses during the week, jumpers on weekends.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

rosawoodsii said:


> I agree, the horse you need depends on what you're going to do with it. WRT Trakehners, they're an all-around horse, mostly used for dressage, jumping, cross-country, but I know of TKs that are used as cow horses during the week, jumpers on weekends.


Cool. I had just never seen that with them. Truthfully most horses can be used for just about anything. Some are just more suited for certain things than others. Being in Arkansas the OP is going to face an availability issue also. Don't know how many TKs are there...

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

My favorite is a palomino! And I would only get a gelding.... they are fast!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

If you know how to ride and can handle a little spirit I would suggest a Arab gelding.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> My favorite is a palomino! And I would only get a gelding.... they are fast!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Palomino is a color and gelding or mare doesn't matter that much on speed

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Unless you're wanting to really get serious about barrel racing, most breeds will be fine if you want to just do it for fun. Make a list of some of your favorite breeds and start researching which one will be best for you. You should get a trainer lined up so you can take lessons and have them come with you to look at a possible purchase. A vet exam prior to purchase is a good idea if you'll be spending a decent amount on a horse.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Palomino is a color and gelding or mare doesn't matter that much on speed
> 
> Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


Well my horse goes really fast!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

There is an underground community of dressage enthusiasts in Arkansas, as well as eventing/cross country, but you are going to find a lot more quarter horses than trakeners here. I have seen one here at a dressage lesson barn I used to go to for English riding lessons and I loved him but he was the only one I knew. You see quite a few people in the dressage circles here have other warmbloods, Hanoverians, or dutch warmbloods, or Swedish warmbloods. You even see a smattering of Friesians. If you want something to do barrels and trails, I personally would look for a good solid trail horse and teach it the barrel pattern. Breed really doesn't matter much, it could be a grade horse for that matter as long as it is healthy, and well trained. Quarter horses, and paints are the easiest breeds to find in Arkansas with Arabians being plentiful too. There are a lot of spotted saddle horses, Tennessee walkers and Missouri foxtrotters as well but if you are wanting to run barrels you probably don't want a gaited animal. As I have gotten older I prefer the gaited horses, especially if you are going to ride trails much. I grew up with stock horses though so I admire a good quarter horse just as well.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Really palomino is a color?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> Really palomino is a color?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yes, hon it is. Almost any breed can have palomino coloring in it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palomino


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a palomino registry but it is still a color registry.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Whatever breed you choose remember that a good disposition is priceless. Don't purchase a horse thinking you can change it into something you want (some things you can change but some not so easy). There are so many good horses out there and a lot of bad ones that people just want to dump off. Take your time, take someone with you who will help you use your head to make a decision instead of just your heart. When you find 'the one', test ride, test ride, test ride! Just don't rush the purchase. Good luck in your search.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> Really palomino is a color?


Yes, not a breed. You can find palomino Thoroughbreds, palomino paints, palomino Morgans, palomino gaited horses, and palomino warmbloods. In Europe, they're called golden chestnuts. The word palomino is a Spanish American term meaning "dove-like", or "cream-colored". There is a Palomino Registry, but even that recognizes the different breeds that carry that color.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh thats interesting! I think I have a quarter horse then lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## brookierazz (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help! I will be sure to research all the breeds above however I think I'll probably go with a QH lol

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a sweet little quarter mare on Craigslist right now, she is only $800 but they claim she is a good trail horse and has no bad habits. You might check her out, heck she may turn out to be a bargain.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This is her link I don't know her or the people selling her, she has just caught my eye a few times when perusing Craigslist, from there description she sounds pretty much like what you are looking for.
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4291035617.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's another prospect with a little higher price tag
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4318883873.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This gelding would be great if price truly isn't a problem
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4317052858.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyway you can peruse craigslist yourself but just some options that are out there right now. You really shouldn't have a problem finding the horse that fits you.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That gelding looks NICE! If money isn't an issue he's definitely worth looking at

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is my horse =)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice palomino
And I love the elf shoes and costume! Is that a fell pony or a baby friesian or? He is cute too.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Friesian Fell cross!!! Special order!!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Try an appaloosa. If this is ur 1st horse get a gelding that is in his early teens. One that has been in 4H and knows the ropes and will take care of u. But if money is no object u will have a great chance of getting a good one. Seems good ones cost more.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I would say an Arab. I am training one right now and they are a very athletic breed and intelligent. They can do almost any sport you put them too and they get very attached to "their person."


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you found anything yet?


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

We have an Arabian Quarter Horse cross and she's a fabulous horse. Just a little thing at 14 hands, but she's a lot of horse. My daughter used her all through 4-H and took her to plenty of rodeos and gymkhanas. Now at 22 that horse is still getting plenty of first place finishes, especially in pole bending. Her small size and speed lets her whip around poles and barrels without touching anything. She's very athletic, agile, FAST, and has amazing endurance. But not hot tempered. She can be ridden by anyone, arena or trails, she gives everything an honest effort even though she doesn't like it. Lol. She swishes her tail to show she'd rather be grazing, but has no rear, buck, or bolt. She's just an amazing horse and so sweet and gentle, but get her competing and there's a fire in her. If she's running on a track, she HAS to pass any horses that are in front if her, just let her go and she will fly right past them with ease. She won't be happy until they are looking at her tail. Lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes Arabs are a very good bred to look into, my instrector was the first one to ever show an arab stallion in a grand prix eventing class (dressage,jumping and cross country). It shows that they can be trained in almost anything they are put to. The only thing is you cant let them sit. they are not the type of horse to put in a feild and take out the day before a show.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Quarter Horse
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can I go horse shopping with you :wahoo:
Pretty please :hugs:
:stars:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Me too I love looking for horses!


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

I like gaited horses  I have Tenn Walker & Morgan (both geldings) I have a bad back, and am in my 40's so the smoothness of gaited horses is great in my opinion. Who wants to post anyway <giggle>


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I've always wanted to try a gated horse but I have to wait till the dealer comes around and hope i'm good enough to be this years guinea pig and one comes along.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I've always had gaited horses. But I had a appaloosa that was western pleasure. She was as smooth as a gaited horse. She had a lot of training and I had to learn to ride her. She was great and never bounced/jared me like most say a quarter horse will. She had good confirmation so that maybe why she was so smooth. Miss her she was great.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I rode non gaited horses for 9+ years before my parents let me get a horse. For some reason I was drawn to TWHs. They just have a very gentile and stoic way about them. Ever since then I've had gaited horses along with a non gaited for showing. 

Once you feel how smooth their gait can be it's hard to ride a normal horse. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I know what ya mean. They are good horses.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Some appaloosa's actually singlefoot which is technically a gait. A lot of people miss it though it is so subtle and it is extremely smooth. Even some quarter horses do it, but it is much more common in the true old style appys.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey! I love posting. What's wrong with it??  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Friesians are my fav. But I like quarter horses too. But mutts are probably the best. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I like the bigger breeds too. Drafts and quarter horses.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh and the gypsies they are gorgeous.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I live down the road from a Friesian breeding place...it's pretty awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I live down the road from a Friesian breeding place...it's pretty awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That has to be awesome. Driving by them everyday and getting to see them. Wow.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol well I don't drive by them everyday but when I do their stallion is always out in the front pasture...he's gorgeous.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Some appaloosa's actually singlefoot which is technically a gait. A lot of people miss it though it is so subtle and it is extremely smooth. Even some quarter horses do it, but it is much more common in the true old style appys.


What is singlefoot?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I just have to agree with some of the posts, research different breeds, see which one calls to your heart most, and when you go to look at potential horses, ask a lot of questions, and check teeth!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

cteague said:


> That has to be awesome. Driving by them everyday and getting to see them. Wow.


I have a friend who breeds them. GORGEOUS! I got to ride one on a trail ride. Sigh....wish I had the money


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Someday I want an Akhal-Teke for eventing. Man, they aren't cheap but oh boy they are stunning.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My friend had an akhal teke. She hated....hated....him.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is my boy. Lost him a few year's ago. He wasn't papered but was the best horse I had ever had. Kids could walk under him. Just one of those that once u get one like him $10,000 wouldn't touch him. I had even said $100,000 wouldn't...but my husband said we would have had to talk about that one. Lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> What is singlefoot?


It is a smooth gait. basically most horses have walk trot canter gallop, gaited horses have an additional smooth gait at least one. That could be a running walk, a single foot, a rack, a largo, a foxtrot, so on, a trot two feet are off the ground at once in a gait only one is off like a walk but faster and timed slightly different.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

here is a link to the enclyopedia britannica's explanation of it. 
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/545939/single-foot


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

kccjer said:


> My friend had an akhal teke. She hated....hated....him.


I think they are pretty but if I wanted a desert type horse I think I would look for a tall line of egyptian Arabian.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I love Arabians and they love there person.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

i actually read that paints have the best personality out of all the horses and they are more interested in their owner. i am getting one on sunday!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I used to ride a Egyptian Arabian...she was the sweetest thing and I swear she had some sort of special gait...she was sooo smooth...her name was Daisy and she almost went to a kill buyer at an auction...my ex riding teacher bought him out by 100 bucks...she was the best horse...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> i actually read that paints have the best personality out of all the horses and they are more interested in their owner. i am getting one on sunday!!


All horses have different personalities and traits. I've known some paints that wanted nothing to do with people and had horrible temperaments. I've known mustangs that were the best tempered or the worst tempered. It all depends on how they are bred and handled. And....what you want to do with them. I know a fantastic Friesian stud that I would KILL to own! But he isn't going to win a barrel race....ever. LOL He'll look pretty losing the race tho...hehe

Congratulations on the new horse and I expect to see PICS!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I used to ride a Egyptian Arabian...she was the sweetest thing and I swear she had some sort of special gait...she was sooo smooth...her name was Daisy and she almost went to a kill buyer at an auction...my ex riding teacher bought him out by 100 bucks...she was the best horse...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know right, they have the best temperament, the horse i ride always seems to be waiting for me, its so funny, they are protective of there rider. That does mean that fear wont get to them though. When I ride her some times I forget she is trotting, they are above all the best breed of horses I have ever rode.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I've raised and rode quarter horses and Arabians. And a blend of both! I have to say they are not as popular as quarters but the Arabian horse has a huge capacity for loyalty and love. I would say Arabian horses are my fav. by far. Some of my half and half foals had the best traits from both breeds and I loved them too. And they are breathtakingly beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Quarabs are nice. Also Anglo Arabs are a good choice for things like eventing, endurance, jumping.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Morabs are good as well...I have a friend that has one that jumps over stuff in the field that she sets up without even being asked lolz! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I think we lost her with our endless debate.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Goatzrule said:


> I think we lost her with our endless debate.


LOL well there is no BEST HORSE because what is good for one thing or one person isn't for another thing or another person. The best horse is the one you can afford, that is healthy, and friendly and well trained and well suited to what you want to do with it. 
The best horse for you might be a grade mutt but might be the best friend you ever had.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Well said.


----------

